# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Verbs question http:/masterrussian.com/verbs/govorit_pogovorit

## Unregistered

how would i know when to use skazat' or goroit' or pogovorit' or nagovorit' and what's the diffrence

----------


## it-ogo

Roughly:
говорить (imperfective) - to speak
сказать (perfective) - to tell
поговорить (perfective) - to speak a bit 
About aspect of verbs (perfective/imperfective) see specific topics and chapters. It is a very big theme.

----------

